# wire labels



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

I want to put a label on or mark all my wires. Where can I get good labels to attach to the wires, or how can I clearly mark my wires? Thanks


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

there is a heat-shrink sleeve wire marker you write on then slip it over the end of the wire and heat shrink it onto the wire. if you use a small fine sharpy, the shrunk label is still very legible. i think they markers are by 3M. PLATT electrical supply should have them.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

here is just one option. expensive but top notch!


http://www.platt.com/CutSheets/Brady/BPSPT Series.pdf

you dont need the printer, you could write on these with sharpy.

its not 3M though.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

here is the PLATT heatshrink catelog..

http://www.platt.com/search.aspx?q=heat+shrink+wire+markers&xColor=White&xType=Wire+Marker


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I use a brothers P-touch and make my own, they come in all sizes and have a sticky backing so you can put them around the wire where you need them.


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

There are also nylon wire ties with small rectangular sections on them. Write the info on the rectangle with a Sharpie and zip it around the wire(s):

http://www.cablewholesale.com/hires/30cv-41100.jpg


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Masking tape and a sharpie marker.


----------



## NumberOne (Sep 19, 2012)

txdyna65 said:


> I use a brothers P-touch and make my own, they come in all sizes and have a sticky backing so you can put them around the wire where you need them.


I've used a P-Touch in the past and while the labels were very neat, they didn't stick to the wires very well when doubled over. Some either slipped down the wire or fell off.

I've also used sticky labels that were half opaque white and half transparent. Unfortunately, over time the writing on the labels bled and were rendered illegible. Think it would be easier to do it right...

-Mark


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have used the basic white 1 inch by 2 inch address labels for years in my Home Audio Visual setups without any issues. Having worked in the AV business for almost 20 years; there are cable ties, etc. that you can buy to label your wires but most of them can be costly and expensive. I have found that using the white address labels and doubled over, written in good ink Pen or a fine tip sharpie has proven to be the best use for a basic wiring setup.

Just my two cents.


----------



## BaileyJunction (Jan 12, 2013)

You can buy a few hundred print-your-own return address labels at any office supply store or sometimes WalMart. They are like 1 inch by 1/2 inch and make cheap and effective wire labels. Write on them then fold them over the wire in the middle to make a "flag". All the "cool" ones you find at the electronics shops or electrical supply shops are just too pricey for me. At the end of the day, it's just a tag. The fancy 20 cent zip-tie wire tag does the same thing as the 1/4 cent address label IMO.


----------

